# Fletching pics



## jcd465 (Dec 1, 2009)

I am new to the forum and am currently getting into traditional equipment. I am going to fletch some Easton shafts and would like to see some color schemes of fletching. I know it doesn't matter about the color of the feathers but I would like to see some of your options. 

I have enjoyed reading your stories and picking up some of the advice that has been dropped by other users here.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 1, 2009)

Lately I've been using four 4" feathers.  Much more visible from the rear for me.  I don't have to worry about which way I knock the arrow either.  I can't stand them to be different colors either.  Makes me think my arrow is wobbling.  I like to wrap a little piece of reflective tape on them too!  Works for me.


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey Marty, I have also noticed that. If you use different color fletchings it makes your arrows appear to be wobbling when in reality it is the different colors in rotation.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 1, 2009)

I like the new avatar Chase!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Dec 1, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


> I like the new avatar Chase!



Amen.......Marty   
Dang nice Buck...Chase 
Love... thoses long tines  

Back on subject... 
Like Marty...
I have been shooting a four flecth 4" feather this year 
I think there quicker and more stable...
Also like two different color feathers...
Thinking about going all "pink" next time....
Just thinking..that is....!


----------



## OconeeDan (Dec 1, 2009)

Same as the others have said.   I love 4 x 4", not 90 degrees but something like 70-110 degrees, or something like that.
They fly real good, no worry about cockfeather out, and I like to alternate colors too.
I like shields but parabolics are good too.
Put a drop of glue on each end of feather, just to make sure.  I hate it when front end of feather sticks up, when it happens to clip my hand.  
Dan


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Dec 1, 2009)

I spliced some feathers a couple years ago and ended up with some sharp looking arrows.  White/orange feathers and white/orange dip.  I wish I had some better pics of them, but this is all I could find.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Dec 1, 2009)

Just found these hidden in a corner.  They're pretty trashed, but you can get an idea.


3 fletch w/white & orange cock feather






3 fletch w/white & orange cock feather






4 fletch w/alternate white & orange


----------



## BGBH (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm kinda partial to chartuese....3 -5.5 high back shields...


----------



## SOS (Dec 1, 2009)

I mostly shoot wild turkey feathers - not bright, but always use a white nock and predominately white cap/cresting for visability.  Also photo's of some nice yellow and black fletch and cresting.

Steve


----------



## ky_longbow (Dec 1, 2009)

i kinda like orange........5.5" high back shields, and 5.5 "nanners"


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 1, 2009)

Doug, is the fletching on one of those arrows kinda on the pink side of orange?


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 1, 2009)

I like 'em all, and colorful.
Making arrows is fun, and relaxing for me. It is like reloading bullets, except I can shoot the arrow right away.
These are some I have made in the last few months.
I do the make shift cresting using scrap  pieces of sign making vinyl.


----------



## ky_longbow (Dec 1, 2009)

Barry Duggan said:


> Doug, is the fletching on one of those arrows kinda on the pink side of orange?




nope, they are all orange..............guess its just the cam or unnatural light in the house, didnt use a flash.......


----------



## BkBigkid (Dec 1, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> I like 'em all, and colorful.
> Making arrows is fun, and relaxing for me. It is like reloading bullets, except I can shoot the arrow right away.
> These are some I have made in the last few months.
> I do the make shift cresting using scrap  pieces of sign making vinyl.



those are some sharp Looking arrows,


----------



## jcd465 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you for the pics and the great ideas shared. The four fletch has really got me thinking. In the past I have only used three. The two orange two green looked sharp.


----------



## OconeeDan (Dec 2, 2009)

BGBH, (or anyone who knows), do you find that deer pick up on those big chartreuse feathers at all?  That is by far the easiest color for me to see in low light, but I have avoided it because I didn't know if deer may pick up on it.  
Deer are not TOTALLY colorblind, studies show they can see some shades of blue and yellow.  
Dan


----------



## BGBH (Dec 2, 2009)

Dan,I've been picked off before not sure if the fletch color has anything to do with it..lol.I guess a fellar could use a fletch cover over his quiver so the only one showing was the one on the string....


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Dec 2, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> I like 'em all, and colorful.
> Making arrows is fun, and relaxing for me. It is like reloading bullets, except I can shoot the arrow right away.
> These are some I have made in the last few months.
> I do the make shift cresting using scrap  pieces of sign making vinyl.



  Now............That's some prutty stuff right there  
Nice job!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Dec 2, 2009)

OconeeDan said:


> BGBH, (or anyone who knows), do you find that deer pick up on those big chartreuse feathers at all?  That is by far the easiest color for me to see in low light, but I have avoided it because I didn't know if deer may pick up on it.
> Deer are not TOTALLY colorblind, studies show they can see some shades of blue and yellow.
> Dan



In the past, I have always removed my bow quiver when I got on stand.  I usually shoot bright feathers and didn't like the bright blob waving around up there.  But this year I decided to hunt with it on the bow, since I just flat shoot better with the bow quiver on.  I don't know about the chartreuse, but I haven't had a single deer bust me yet with yellow feathers.  I'm sure you have less margin for error, but if you move at the right times you CAN get by with it.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 2, 2009)

My cock feather is chartreuse. Tonight, I looked at them under a black light, and couldn't help but notice that they shined like a diamond in a goat's ...  So did orange and that is my other color.


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 3, 2009)

I am forever indebted to JakeAllen for the beautiful arrows that he made for me!!! He chose the colors, knowing what I preferred, and within a very short period of time had me a dozen to fling!!! He really enjoys making arrows and is so quick and accurate making them!!!! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 4, 2009)

Bubbaforsure said:


> Now............That's some prutty stuff right there
> Nice job!



Thank you!


----------

